# Fishing partner/partners



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay guys, ive bought so much fishing gear and pimped out the boat, this off season, that its put me in the situation where i could probably use a partner or two to go with us this season to share expenses. The boat is an orange sailfish with twin yamaha f250s. This boat is bad arse. i'D love to take some guys that are somewhat experienced this summer so they could have some fun. let me know if your interested.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a young guy, (25) but been on the water since I was about 6-7. I'm a good deck hand or whatever ya need man! (Plus I'll pay for gas and have some of my own equipment 3-4 rods and tackle).


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Where you fishing out of?  What's your range? How often you go fishing? I am an addict to the blue water and am hard core when it comes to fishing. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Uno_Mas (Jul 27, 2004)

Put me in the mix. Where are you fishing out of? I'll be happy to share expenses and help out with everything.


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's go fishin' . I live in Clear Lake and can be ready to go with a days notice. Have my own light to heavy tackle and gear. Have fished offshore numerous times. Will share expenses and help with cleaning fish, boat, etc. PM me if interested.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in, got my own gear, some experience, no problem sharing all the usuals. Call me whenever 281-910-6632. I work shift work so i'm off a lot during the week if you ever make weekday trips.


----------



## bloowater (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd love to chip in if your still looking, I have 3 years experience from running charters and I have alot of deck hand experience. I worked on the east coast while in the navy, and have faught some big fish including bluefin tuna and marlin (blue and white). Give me a shout, My name is Brandon 979-906-0050


----------

